# alum = στυπτηρία, στύψη



## seimontadtecwyn (Feb 19, 2010)

Πώς λέγεται ο γνωστός ορυκτός alum; Περιγράφεται εδώ στα αγγλικά:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alum

Εδώ στη Νέα Φώκαια Ιωνίας (μόλις έμαθα ότι υπάρχει και Νέα Φώκαια Χαλκιδικής http://www.neafokea.gr/!), το κοντινό βουνό λέγεται Şaphane, δηλ. το σπίτι του alum. Πώς λεγόταν στους παλιούς καιρούς άραγε;

Σίμων


----------



## Earion (Feb 19, 2010)

*alum = στυπτηρία*

Δες
http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Στυπτηρίες
http://www.xronos.gr/detail.php?ID=26741
http://www.archaeometry.gr/oldv/r-projects/Melos-pro/melos.htm


----------



## Chimera (Feb 19, 2010)

Ρίξε μια ματιά κι εδώ
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&langpair=en|el&u=http://www.thefreedictionary.com/alum
Η μετάφραση είναι λίγο... κάπως, αλλά μπορεί να βοηθήσει στην περαιτέρω αναζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Όπως ξέρετε, η αραβική λέξη για τη στυπτηρία και τη μηχανική μετάφραση λεξικογραφικών λημμάτων είναι *alalum*.
(Η παρετυμολογία της ημέρας :) )

Η _στυπτηρία_, από το _στύφω_, επίθετο _στυφός_ = astringent.
(Αυτό μπορείτε να το πιστέψετε.)


----------



## Elsa (Feb 19, 2010)

Οι παλιοί μπαρμπέρηδες τη λέγανε *στύψη* και την χρησιμοποιούσαν σαν αιμοστατικό για τα κοψίματα. 

Υπάρχει ομώνυμο χωριό στη Λέσβο για το οποίο διαβάζουμε:
_Ορεινό χωριό σε απόσταση δέκα χιλιομέτρων από την Πέτρα χτισμένο στη νοτιοδυτική πλαγιά του όρους Λεπέτυμνου, σε ύψος 400 περίπου μέτρων. _
_Η Στύψη οφείλει το όνομα της στη «στυπτηρία» δηλαδή το διπλό θειικό άλας του αργιλίου και του καλίου, που αφθονεί στο υπέδαφος της, χρήσιμο για την επεξεργασία δερμάτων και άριστο πρόστυμμα στη βαφική._

Λιγότερο προφανές είναι ότι και οι Σάπες Ροδόπης έχουν επίσης σχέση: 
_Νεώτερη μαρτυρία Γάλλου περιηγητή του 19ου αιώνα Α. Viquesquel "Σιαπτσιλάρ, 7-8 λεύγες νοτιοανατολικώς της Γιομουρτζίνας, βρίσκεται το Σαπ Χανά ή Σιαπτσί (ή Σιαπτσιλάρ στον πληθυντικό). Σαπ, σημαίνει στύψη, Χανά είναι το πανδοχείο ή εργοστάσιο. Το χωρίον πήρε το όνομα από τα πετρώματα της στύψης, των οποίων η εκμετάλλευσις γίνεται εις απόστασιν ενός τετάρτου της μισής λεύγας και των οποίων χρησίμευαν εις την κατασκευήν στύψης."_
_Το όνομα αυτό περιέχει την τουρκική ρίζα "Σιάπ" (στύψη=διπλό θεϊκό άλας του αργιλίου και του καλίου) και Χανά ή χάνα (πανδοχείο=χάνι). Δηλαδή υπήρχαν εργαστήρια όπου γινόταν η επεξεργασία των πετρωμάτων της στύψης με τα οποία χρωμάτιζαν τα δέρματα. Ακόμη η λέξη Χάνα σημαίνει πανδοχείο, για την εξυπηρέτηση των επισκεπτών και ταξιδιωτών. _


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2010)

Για την ονομασία του βουνού που σε ενδιαφέρει, δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω άκρη αντιπαραβάλλοντας λατινικές ονομασίες με τουρκικές. Αν θέλεις, δοκίμασε, ξεκινώντας από αυτόν το χάρτη:

http://www.gottwein.de/latine/map/imp01_as_w.php

και διάλεξε στη συνέχεια τους επιμέρους χάρτες για Λυδία, Φρυγία κλπ που θα βρείς εδώ:
http://www.gottwein.de/latine/map/map_index.php

Ίσως από κάποια λατινική ονομασία μπορέσουμε μετά να εντοπίσουμε αρχαιοελληνικές ή βυζαντινές ονομασίες της περιοχής που σε ενδιαφέρει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2010)

Σε αυτή τη σελίδα θα βρεις μια φοβερή δουλειά που έχει κάνει ο χρήστης Γεράκι με τουρκικά και ελληνικά τοπωνύμια. 
http://www.defencenet.gr/forum/index.php?topic=427.0

Εκεί υπάρχει και αρχείο για τους χρήστες του Google Earth.
http://rs103.rapidshare.com/files/24367323/Toponimia_Tourkias_2.zip
(Το κατεβάζεις, το αποσυμπιέζεις, το σώζεις στο δίσκο σου και το ανοίγεις στο Google Earth. Προσθέτει ελληνικά ονόματα στους χάρτες.)

Δυστυχώς, για αυτό το ασπροβούνι / λευκόν όρος (Akdağ) δεν βρήκα ελληνικό όνομα, ούτε εκεί ούτε σε άλλα κιτάπια μου.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 6, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Τί σημαίνει «στυπτήριο» στα «Πλυντήρια-Στυπτήρια» εδώ;

http://images.google.co.uk/images?q...sourceid=ie7;&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi

Όσο για τα τουρκικά και ελληνικά τοπωνύμια, εδώ στη Νέα Φώκαια Ιωνίας το βουνό λέγεται Şaphane («το σπίτι της στυπτηρίας» στην κυριολεξία). Πώς λεγόταν στα ελληνικά άραγε;


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Το _στυπτήριο_ που σε ενδιαφέρει, Σίμων, προέρχεται από το _στύβω_ (wring the clothes σημαίνει εδώ, οπότε μεταφράζεται _wringer)_.

Για το ταλαιπωρημένο, ξεζουμισμένο "στύβω", μπορείς να διαβάσεις εδώ, αλλά ίσως στο τέλος να πεις κι εσύ: «Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Ρωμιοί», όπως καταλήγει ο Νίκελ στο πρώτο ποστ εκείνου του νήματος. 
Please don't say I didn't warn you...:)


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 13, 2010)

Είναι τρελοί, είναι τρελοί, αλλά ωραίοι τρελοί!


----------

